
Trust in Humans as a Service - mmozuras
https://codingfearlessly.com/trust-in-humans-as-a-service
======
rapnie
> I believe that it’s only a matter of time until we’ll be able to access
> trust in humans as a service. If we do it right, we’ll be able to avoid the
> dystopian bits and help humans build trust easier among each other in the
> digital age.

Would be very interesting to hear about methods and mechanisms that exist or
are being developed that can avoid the dreaded dystopian social credit system.

What reputation systems (e.g. HN karma) still work when scaled up, which set
of standards look promising (e.g.
[https://www.weboftrust.info/](https://www.weboftrust.info/) ) and what level
of decentralization is needed?

